# Napoleon...



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ya'll probably knew I'd enter him this month...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Nice fish whats his name!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

It's Napoleon, lol.

*drools*
You already know what I think.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I thought so!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's amazing!!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Aweh put him in a lockbox O.O


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Jennyinurmouth said:


> Aweh put him in a lockbox O.O


I agree to this, you never know...! ;-)


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh wow, he's so cool looking =o


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love em


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

=DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Soooooo Pretty!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow!! he's very very VERY handsome!!!!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I like


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous. I bet he and Beatrix would make interesting babies. Too bad we don't know what her tail type is.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I know right? I think Napoleon and Beatrix would make beautiful fry


----------

